# My useless stud buck ( Broken )



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

He's definatly useless when it comes to showing but i think hes grown in rather a nice buck and has produced so crackers ( nothing show worthy but hes definatly helping progress with my brokens =D )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Noice. I wouldn't kick him out of MY mousery...


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Awe, he's not *that* bad! Looks like a sweet boy too!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> Noice. I wouldn't kick him out of MY mousery...


I kept him and his brother ( he brother was far better marked, had a nose spot opp ear spot and 4/5 spots down his left hand side ) he was due to go intoa trio for someone at Harrogate but then i was caught in the shed with some sort of sniffles going round so they all stayed nothing came in or out but the best marked came down with it so i cull it, so im glad i kept him now.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like him.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I like him, well built mouse! Shame he doesnt have a nose spot hey!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

He doesn't have a nose spot, but his grandbabies might, and if they get his structure, they'll be stunning mice, indeed!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

I would love to have such a beatiful mouse


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I just want to move the spot from behind his eat to the opp side and place it on his whisker bed haha


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, I love his pure white face... I think the white fur with black eyes is very striking! I know it's not what oyu look for in show markings, but it reminds me of a BEW.


----------

